# Mplayer on high resolutions Console stuck



## busyboy (Apr 22, 2011)

Eventually I have configured my system to run mplayer on console with a higher resolution.   I can now play videos on my text based console. 

The problem is that once a movie/video is started, there is no way to shift virtual consoles using ALT+F1 through F9 and the screen remains stuck at the point where I pressed either to PAUSE or CTRL-C to quit the mplayer program.  This only recovers with a reboot of the system and so far there is no key combination found to recover the system without rebooting.

Can someone please help me to recover from that? I have had a try to login from network to the system and then killing some apps like ttyv* and still it did not work whereas mplayer was not running.

Regards,
BB


----------



## richardpl (Apr 22, 2011)

Text based console can allow only caca and aa video output for mplayer.

You are probably having issues with VIDIX/SVGA. Those video outputs are really hacks.

Use X, for real hardware acceleration (if any).


----------



## poh-poh (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd try switching VT using [thread=17695]chvt(1)[/thread] remotely or via timeout.


----------



## busyboy (May 10, 2011)

I finally got it working without giving a system reset. Just installed jfbterm and whenever a console in video mode gets stuck, executing jfbterm will bring the screen in a normal mode.

Now the only problem is that if I exit my jfbterm, the screen goes blank again.

Any idea?

Regards,
Nasir


----------



## nekoexmachina (May 10, 2011)

`$ reset`?
reset(1)


----------

